# Lyft is out of business



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is inside news. Not inside _information_. It's *news *so it's even more credible.

I'm telling you this to be a bro and save y'all.

Whatever you do, you *must* be out of the app before Lyft goes out of business. If you are running the app when Lyft dies this could happen...









We would all be lost, forever lost.


Star Trek (1966) - S03E04 And the Children Shall Lead clip with quote We would all be lost, forever lost. Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the...




getyarn.io


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I will be registering on this forum with a new handle just to give daily updates on when Lyft will pull the plug on the app. It is a matter of life or death that drivers not be running the app when they pull the plug! It will be like if someone unplugs your feed while you are in the Matrix. I.E., sudden death.

My new handle will be BRO-DOG. I may appear in any of the following forms:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

In tribute to me for brining you this critical news you may change your avatar to any of the pre-approved images...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Unacceptable Avatars:

View attachment 662172


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Personal photos with your dogs are OK as long as you are in a swimsuit....

(I've been censored)

"A Man's got to know his limitations"."
-Josie Wales


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Unacceptable Avatars:
> 
> View attachment 662172
> 
> ...


Are they acceptable?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Personal photos with your dogs are OK as long as you are in a swimsuit....
> 
> View attachment 662186
> 
> ...


Great. Here’s for the woman drivers, like me. 😀

(Pictures deleted since Tron’s now are and post is censored).


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Should we tell him about multiple names and logins?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Not enough drugs to even try to understand this!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 662220
> 
> 
> This is inside news. Not inside _information_. It's *news *so it's even more credible.
> ...


Years ago they were they were consulting with a firm that helps businesses get aquired i think tbey were calles Qual something. But yeah Lyft can't repay GM and other investors. GM alone invested $500M and maybe the Lyft going public allowed them to raise enough money but i doubt they repaid GM with all of it


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes but gm dont pay the government back..


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

You guys are getting ahead of yourselves. 
You hate Lyft so much that you sound like bunch of Fox news personalities. 

Whats the current quarterly revenue for Lyft?
How about annual? Its in Billions with a B

Lyft is not going anywhere. 
Market will recover, stock will go back to 20. After Xmas possibly go north of that. 

So just everybody let's calm down a bit


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

This is what I see on their rider app for past months when I needed them. Deleted reinstalled and cleared cache and it’s still same. 








Let them die.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Adis said:


> You guys are getting ahead of yourselves.
> You hate Lyft so much that you sound like bunch of Fox news personalities.
> 
> Whats the current quarterly revenue for Lyft?
> ...



The question is how much is in their accounts and how fast are they spending it. Once the accounts hit zero they hit zero. Then the servers will shut down and everyone's phones will stop logging into the apps. Whether or not the stocks are worth anything up until the last moment the servers are up is a moot point.

More than likely the servers will go down for the final time days before we realize that the companies is done and gone.

Question is who goes first, and what happens to the other company when they do.


I know that in Orlando the customers are very price sensitive and when uber/lyft are charging more than taxis they bleed business to the taxis.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Nah, Lyft offer way more Bonus than Uber this week LOL


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Nah, Lyft offer way more Bonus than Uber this week LOL


It’s because they are going out of business 

and wanna through some good last bread with cheese for ya 🫢


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Fuber-driver said:


> It’s because they are going out of business
> 
> and wanna through some good last bread with cheese for ya 🫢


Trust me them *****es are going to shut it down and take it with them. If you do cash out daily that, ypur last Weekly paycheck is going to disappear that final week I guarantee it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adis said:


> Whats the current quarterly revenue for Lyft?
> How about annual? Its in Billions with a B


And if it doesn't start to make a profit then it's going to go bankrupt with a B.

Revenue does not determine whether a company survives or not. Profit (or lack of, in Lyft's case) does.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Most around here even ask what's Lyft


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 662220
> 
> 
> This is inside news. Not inside _information_. It's *news *so it's even more credible.
> ...


Seriously? 

Your comparing Lyft to the Third Reich?

Cmon now. With all the atrocities of the Third Reich, it actually produce beneficial things in the long run. 

Producing something useful at all, uber or lyft have yet to do.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

elelegido said:


> And if it doesn't start to make a profit then it's going to go bankrupt with a B.
> 
> Revenue does not determine whether a company survives or not. Profit (or lack of, in Lyft's case) does.


I feel Google will find a way to help lol


----------



## Mike McCann (Jan 11, 2015)

Adis said:


> You guys are getting ahead of yourselves.
> You hate Lyft so much that you sound like bunch of Fox news personalities.
> 
> Whats the current quarterly revenue for Lyft?
> ...


Lyft Revenue maybe in the Billions but their Profits are less than 0. The Democrats are killing everything in this Country. Good Riddance Lyft.


----------



## tommemac (May 30, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Personal photos with your dogs are OK as long as you are in a swimsuit....
> 
> (I've been censored)
> 
> ...


WTF Bro baby! Get a life Dick Nose! Reading any of your posts makes me wonder why in the heck I take time out of the day to read this garbage. You are a fricking little PRICK!


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Mike McCann said:


> Lyft Revenue maybe in the Billions but their Profits are less than 0. The Democrats are killing everything in this Country. Good Riddance Lyft.


I’m not sure that you understand how national economic variable conditions work because you’re attributing the current economic situation to “the Democrats”.

Biden is simply trying to clean up the chaos that Trump left this country in. The rising cost of goods across the country? Thank Trump for his non-response and narcissistic handling of the pandemic, resulting in hundreds of thousands of people dead, causing a worker shortage in just about every industry and line of work in this country, including truck drivers. Rising interest rates? Thank Trump - again - for over paying people with stimulus payments for…how long?? The rising price of gas? Thank Putin for the war in Ukraine and the sanctions Imposed on Russian exports because of it.

Throughout the history of this country, there are many, many instances where the incoming president inherited an economy that was spiraling out of control because of the policies of the outgoing government. This is one of those instances. Instead of “…the Democrats are killing everything in this country”, a more realistic statement is “The Democrats are trying to clean up the damage that Trump did.”

Unless, of course, you’re a Trump-cult follower.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Your comparing Lyft to the Third Reich?
> 
> ...


Am I reading this right?? You’re excusing the behavior of Hitler’s regime because you think “…it actually produced beneficial things in the long run”??? So, killing millions of people because of their religious beliefs is okay as long as something good comes out of it??

You are really, really f**ked up!


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

Amznwmn said:


> I’m not sure that you understand how national economic variable conditions work because you’re attributing the current economic situation to “the Democrats”.
> 
> Biden is simply trying to clean up the chaos that Trump left this country in. The rising cost of goods across the country? Thank Trump for his non-response and narcissistic handling of the pandemic, resulting in hundreds of thousands of people dead, causing a worker shortage in just about every industry and line of work in this country, including truck drivers. Rising interest rates? Thank Trump - again - for over paying people with stimulus payments for…how long?? The rising price of gas? Thank Putin for the war in Ukraine and the sanctions Imposed on Russian exports because of it.
> 
> ...


I would have agreed with you if you had said this 1 year ago 

We are almost 2 years in and I don’t see any clean ups 
All I see is pain 
Just like passing alots of stimulus Democrats did not knew what’s gonna happened …

i believe the same now current administration don’t know what they are doing ? and what’s gonna happen
And in trying to fix the problem they are causing more problems 
I’m sorry to say that but it’s true… in my life time I have never seen lack of policies made by any administration then the current one ….. current administration might be doing the best they think 
But it’s not playing out good 

it’s making everything bad 
Don’t blame on someone who’s not in office


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

I am


Amznwmn said:


> I’m not sure that you understand how national economic variable conditions work because you’re attributing the current economic situation to “the Democrats”.
> 
> Biden is simply trying to clean up the chaos that Trump left this country in. The rising cost of goods across the country? Thank Trump for his non-response and narcissistic handling of the pandemic, resulting in hundreds of thousands of people dead, causing a worker shortage in just about every industry and line of work in this country, including truck drivers. Rising interest rates? Thank Trump - again - for over paying people with stimulus payments for…how long?? The rising price of gas? Thank Putin for the war in Ukraine and the sanctions Imposed on Russian exports because of it.
> 
> ...


 I am an independent voter 

let me give you my point of view
Lefty !!!
Trump not to blame for stimulus first of all 

trump is not to blame for the Covid as well

just like

president biden is not to blame for gas
Or inflation as you say 

if you think stimulus and Covid was trumps fault
As independent I would tell you inflation and gas prices and the pain the president Biden fault 

coming back to your all post again

as independent I think

there are extremest on both side
Right and left 

right only see right
And left only see left 

and I would suggest you leftyyz and rightyz. To sit with an independent voter with open mind
And have a chat to see where and when thighs are going wrong 

I don’t blame ex president trump for Covid 
It’s happened worldwide 

and I don’t blame president Biden for inflation and the gas prices as it’s happening worldwide

Where my blame is that people elected Biden over trump because they had no more choice 

and in doing so we are in the mess that we are in right now


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amznwmn said:


> Am I reading this right?? You’re excusing the behavior of Hitler’s regime because you think “…it actually produced beneficial things in the long run”??? So, killing millions of people because of their religious beliefs is okay as long as something good comes out of it??
> 
> You are really, really f**ked up!


Uh, that was a joke. Please re-read, it was a bit buried. As is the humor of this thread. This is a levity post. Please add some to your future posts. It's easy to do with politics! :>


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The question is how much is in their accounts and how fast are they spending it. Once the accounts hit zero they hit zero. Then the servers will shut down and everyone's phones will stop logging into the apps.


And, in a bankruptcy situation ... independent contractors are in the same boat as vendors. Screwed. Ask Trump - he screwed contractors and vendors out of MILLIONS - legally. 
Don't let the ap go dark if Lyft owes you money -- you won't get it.


/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> And, in a bankruptcy situation ... independent contractors are in the same boat as vendors. Screwed. Ask Trump - he screwed contractors and vendors out of MILLIONS - legally.
> Don't let the ap go dark if Lyft owes you money -- you won't get it.
> 
> 
> /


Yup.

Cash out daily, and at the first sign of payments stopping you stop driving for them.

I have a bad feeling that they are going to keep the apps running a week or two longer (if not longer) than they are paying drivers, who all get screwed.

Then it will be months or years until you get 10% of what they owe you, if anything, from the bankruptcy.

So cash out daily and bail at the first sign things are going upside down.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Amznwmn said:


> I’m not sure that you understand how national economic variable conditions work because you’re attributing the current economic situation to “the Democrats”.
> 
> Biden is simply trying to clean up the chaos that Trump left this country in. The rising cost of goods across the country? Thank Trump for his non-response and narcissistic handling of the pandemic, resulting in hundreds of thousands of people dead, causing a worker shortage in just about every industry and line of work in this country, including truck drivers. Rising interest rates? Thank Trump - again - for over paying people with stimulus payments for…how long?? The rising price of gas? Thank Putin for the war in Ukraine and the sanctions Imposed on Russian exports because of it.
> 
> ...



You are one lost soul.


----------



## dum2dum (May 28, 2016)

Fuber-driver said:


> I am
> 
> I am an independent voter
> 
> ...


● Well Put! I agree. ■


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

Amznwmn said:


> I’m not sure that you understand how national economic variable conditions work because you’re attributing the current economic situation to “the Democrats”.
> 
> Biden is simply trying to clean up the chaos that Trump left this country in. The rising cost of goods across the country? Thank Trump for his non-response and narcissistic handling of the pandemic, resulting in hundreds of thousands of people dead, causing a worker shortage in just about every industry and line of work in this country, including truck drivers. Rising interest rates? Thank Trump - again - for over paying people with stimulus payments for…how long?? The rising price of gas? Thank Putin for the war in Ukraine and the sanctions Imposed on Russian exports because of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Stop driving for Lyft to accelerate going out of business.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Fuber-driver said:


> I am
> 
> I am an independent voter
> 
> ...


Yes, Fuber-driver, we all know that COVID “happened worldwide”. You’re misinterpreting what I said.

“Thank Trump for his non-response and narcissistic handling of the pandemic…” The key word here is “handling”. Instead of acting like a president should have, i.e. understanding the magnitude and seriousness of the situation and advising the public to take the necessary precautions to refrain from spreading the virus, he went on national TV and denied that the virus was anything more than abad cold. Well, tell that to the hundreds of thousands of people who lost their lives because of it. If he had acted responsibly, many of those people would not have died, we wouldn’t have had to shutter the economy for as long as we did, and his administration wouldn’t have overpaid the American workers with stimulus money.

It’s the overpayment of the stimulus money and the number of people who died as a result of COVID (along with the war in Ukraine) that has caused the economy to fall headlong into the inevitable recession.

Who was responsible for sending the stimulus checks? Trump’s administration. There’s no denying that. It is what is.

Who was responsible for downplaying the seriousness and magnitude of COVID? Trump was so narcissistic that he thought only of not wanting a major health crisis during his administration so he denied, denied, denied. Consequently, more Americans died from COVID than in WWI, the Vietnam War, Korean War, the war in Iraq, and in Afghanistan - COMBINED.

If you still think that Biden is to blame for what’s happening in this country now, then you are one of those people that see what’s on the surface, you listen and form your opinions from what you hear other people say and you don’t think for yourself. In which case, it’s senseless for me to continue the discussion.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Uh, that was a joke. Please re-read, it was a bit buried. As is the humor of this thread. This is a levity post. Please add some to your future posts. It's easy to do with politics! :>


There are millions of topics that a person can use to “joke” about. The Holocaust isn’t one of them.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

agreed, if they run out of cash someone will buy them out cheap. lending is gonna be tightening hard, i don't think their shrinking market cap is gonna help much.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Amznwmn said:


> Yes, Fuber-driver, we all know that COVID “happened worldwide”. You’re misinterpreting what I said.
> 
> “Thank Trump for his non-response and narcissistic handling of the pandemic…” The key word here is “handling”. Instead of acting like a president should have, i.e. understanding the magnitude and seriousness of the situation and advising the public to take the necessary precautions to refrain from spreading the virus, he went on national TV and denied that the virus was anything more than abad cold. Well, tell that to the hundreds of thousands of people who lost their lives because of it. If he had acted responsibly, many of those people would not have died, we wouldn’t have had to shutter the economy for as long as we did, and his administration wouldn’t have overpaid the American workers with stimulus money.
> 
> ...


Biden is to blame 50% the other 50% to blame is Obama. That was all part of his plan and ton of proof of this fact. You have again zero clue and listen to trash for facts. Truth is out and more truth coming will set you straight soon.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Most around here even ask what's Lyft


Funny some stupid website articles mention Lyft as the "Nicer ride hailing app known for niceness". 
Hmmm 🤔 Lyft charges pax 200% Primetime to feast on Pax while driver only gets $4.75+ ppz zone and Lyft makes off with a $100+ profit? That sounds nice in a Dr. strange Multiverse not in our Universe.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

got a p said:


> agreed, if they run out of cash someone will buy them out cheap. lending is gonna be tightening hard, i don't think their shrinking market cap is gonna help much.


Well.. no.. there's too many pending lawsuits for them to be a good buy, it would be far better to let them crash and burn and buy the name in the bankruptcy sale.

An uber clone wouldn't be that much money to develop in the grand scheme of things, few years back there was a company licensing uber clone software to cab companies.

On top of that, using uber's software is a huge gamble. Uber has had several security issues.


SO really you have to just compare what wille be cheaper.

Option A; Buy uber outright
1. Buying uber
2. Pay out all the pending lawsuits that uber hasn't lost yet
3. Fixing uber's software
4. Paying extortion money/ bribes to everyone who has too much dirt on them.


Option B: Buy just the intellectual property rights from the bankruptcy auction.
VS
1. Buying the name at a bankruptcy auction
2. developing your own software


Starting up a new service with a new name
VS
1 Developing your own software
2 Launching a new brand from scratch



Option B really seems like the clear winner to me, completely honest.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i was talking about lyft, they have a smaller market cap and i'm assuming they are going to run out of cash and go the way of betamax. but yeah uber could crash and burn too no doubt. they would just have longer to go.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Funny some stupid website articles mention Lyft as the "Nicer ride hailing app known for niceness".
> Hmmm 🤔 Lyft charges pax 200% Primetime to feast on Pax while driver only gets $4.75+ ppz zone and Lyft makes off with a $100+ profit? That sounds nice in a Dr. strange Multiverse not in our Universe.


i still gotta watch that one, i love anything about the multiverse. but i heard you have to know about all the mcu characters and i'm not caught up by a longshot. i like superhero movies that center around 1 superhero.

if you are into multiverse movies check out "everything, everywhere, all at once" it blew me away. the woman from crouching tiger hidden dragon is in it.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

got a p said:


> i still gotta watch that one, i love anything about the multiverse. but i heard you have to know about all the mcu characters and i'm not caught up by a longshot. i like superhero movies that center around 1 superhero.
> 
> if you are into multiverse movies check out "everything, everywhere, all at once" it blew me away. the woman from crouching tiger hidden dragon is in it.


Don't watch it. It sucked. They made stupid Scarlett witch too powerful. It has become Hogwarts or Harry Potter like crap. And the idiots behind the movie don't even know when to delete scenes. I'm gonna avoid watching any movies by that director. This is supposed to be Superhero movie not Magical Harry Potter like crap. It got 3 stars for a reason.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

mrwhts said:


> Biden is to blame 50% the other 50% to blame is Obama. That was all part of his plan and ton of proof of this fact. You have again zero clue and listen to trash for facts. Truth is out and more truth coming will set you straight soon.


Oh geeezzzzz…. Really?? Another conspiracy theory believer. Please - save me from the BS!

I bet you’d be one of those sorry followers that would drink the Kool-aid if Trump told you to.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Amznwmn said:


> Oh geeezzzzz…. Really?? Another conspiracy theory believer. Please - save me from the BS!
> 
> I bet you’d be one of those sorry followers that would drink the Kool-aid if Trump told you to.


Do real research is all I can say.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

mrwhts said:


> Do real research is all I can say.


No sense in trying to have a discussion with someone who is apparently so enthralled as to continue drinking the Koolaid… 

That’s all I can say.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Amznwmn said:


> No sense in trying to have a discussion with someone who is apparently so enthralled as to continue drinking the Koolaid…
> 
> That’s all I can say.


Thought so not smart enough to read true facts.


----------

